# Carbon fiber factory side skirt for diablo



## freedomperiod (Aug 22, 2009)

:wave: Hellooo!

Anybody out there? No posts? 

Ok here goes.

Does anyone know where I might be able to find carbon fiber sideskirts for a 2001 Diablo VT?

My passenger side one is a little scratched up and cracked in some spots. Previous owner curbed the car.

Can these be repaired, or do I need to buy a new one (or a pair)??

Thanks


----------



## Devinadidas15 (Jan 16, 2011)

*hey*

umm ill trade you my mk2 for it and you wont have to worry about that=)


----------

